# Some Lord Of The Rings parodies!



## Sammyboy (Feb 1, 2009)

I suspect these may have been posted before but just in case here are a couple of hilarious LoTR parodies I found on YouTube:


What if George Lucas had made LoTR:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=lv4Potdpjhw


The French & Saunders parody - Dawn French (Vicar Of Dibley) and Jennifer Saunders (Absolutely Fabulous) rip off Fellowship Of The Ring:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=oCYbRUmzIb0

Any more parodies you can find?


----------



## Úlairi (Feb 1, 2009)

*Some great parodies...*

Here my favourite: Absolutely Magnificent PJ Parody.

Here's another abomination.

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Sammyboy (Feb 1, 2009)

Not quite what I was looking for but can certainly see what you mean - a couple of the more stupid bits of 'artistic licence' in the films! Especially the first, what was PJ thinking!


----------



## Úlairi (Feb 1, 2009)

Sammyboy said:


> Not quite what I was looking for but can certainly see what you mean - a couple of the more stupid bits of 'artistic licence' in the films! Especially the first, what was PJ thinking!


 
Sorry dude, didn't want to put a "damper" on the thread. Just can't believe this modern abuse of c_arte blanche_. Utterly ridiculous. I can't bring myself to watch much TV anymore... Reality TV is c_arte blanche_ on crack... 

Sorry, I'll stop my rant. Just upset about Federer losing the Final... 

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Sammyboy (Feb 1, 2009)

Don't worry, I agree with your point on liberties being taken in the films. 

I can empathise with your feelings in regard to sporting defeat - at least your not British, losing at major sporting events is practically a national pastime for us!  

Sorry, I'm pulling my own thread off topic here!


----------

